# Protecção para sensor com sistema de circulação de ar



## *Dave* (6 Ago 2009 às 15:21)

Este esquema foi desenhado e pensado para que se possa aplicar em sensores da estação 4-LD1558 da digi-tech (pode funcionar noutras cujo LED não pisque, se alguém estiver interessado post em baixo).

Estes sensores (que também pode acontecer com outros...) têm um LED que pisca sempre que envia os dados para a consola.

A ideia (que penso ter sido conseguída) é colocar um motor eléctrico de 3V (pode ser encontrado em brinquedos, escovas de lavar os dentes, ...), com uma hélice ponta do seu eixo rotativo que fará com que o ar circule dentro de um RS ou até mesmo de uma caixa feita em esferovite (por exemplo). 
Assim, sempre que o LED acende o motor vai arrancar e estará a trabalhar até que o LED se apague, ou seja, o motor estará a trabalhar cerca de 2s por cada minuto (1s de funcionamento de 30 em 30s). O tempo suficiente para que o ar circule por entre o "túnel" de esferovite onde se localiza o sensor.

No esquema 1 mostra onde ligar os fios e como deve ficar tudo disposto (o LED1 pertence ao sensor).

O que acontece é que quando o Led acende, o transístor Q1 vai permitir a passagem da tensão oriunda da pilha de 9v e vai fechar o relé. Este ao estar fechado, irá permitir também a passagem de corrente da bateria de 3v em direcção o motor e faz com que este comece a girar.

Todos os componentes podem ser comprados numa casa da especialidade ou (como eu faço) encomendando pela internet (preço total a rondar os 5 euros, não incluindo o motor nem a protecção em si).

Qualquer dúvida que surja, é só colocar que eu terei todo o prazer em responder.






*Esquema 1*​
Quem estiver interessado, contacte-me que eu posso fornecer a lista dos materiais necessários (que não serão tantos quantos os apresentados no esquema, mas eu tive de me "remediar" assim)


Espero ter contribuído com mais alguma coisa útil .

--------------------------

Este circuito tem muitas vantagens quando comparado com um RS com a circulação forçada ar durante 24h.
Permite a igual circulação de ar e o consumo de energia é relativamente baixo. No caso do RS, seria necessário uma bateria a debitar constantemente energia para o motor, coisa que não acontece com este sistema.
Pode-se dizer que como a distância entre cada arranque é de 30s (ou até mais) a pilha tem tempo para "repousar"... imaginem um mp3 a pilhas, que a certa altura se desliga. Se mais tarde o tentarem ligar vão conseguir! O mesmo pensamento pode ser utilizado aqui.


*"Em carácter, em comportamento e em todas as coisas, a suprema excelência está na simplicidade"* - Longfellow, Henry 


Abraço


----------



## *Dave* (9 Ago 2009 às 19:07)

Aqui ficam algumas fotos do meu abrigo a funcionar em pleno com o sistema de circulação de ar.

Espero que gostem e comentem! Os erros detectam-se com a ajuda de todos. Se houver algo que possa ser melhorado *DIGAM-NO!* 

Nota: o sensor ainda é o antigo, pois o novo não chegou ainda.









































Deu-me algum trabalho  nesta última foto podem ver o na testa uma prova disso .


Abraço!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2009 às 19:22)

Boas Dave,o primeiro RS caseiro que eu tive,foi precisamente com essas tampas de abertura,mas maiores que fiz uma caixa mais ou menos igual,pendurada num tubo no quintal por lá residiu ainda durante dois anos,e que está por aqui guadarda.


----------



## *Dave* (9 Ago 2009 às 19:38)

Quanto a mim resta-me esperar para ver quanto tempo irá durar... .

Sinceramente (e podem chamar-me louco) eu prefiro construir estas coisas do que as comprar...
Eu diverti-me imenso a montar todo o abrigo assim como o sensor, já para não falar em tudo o que aprendi!

Abraço


----------



## Knyght (10 Ago 2009 às 03:01)

Está porreirito.


----------



## *Dave* (10 Ago 2009 às 15:04)

Mais uma opção que pode ser usada.

O esquema abaixo mostra como podem ter o motor a rodar sempre que o sensor envia os dados para a consola, mas só durante o dia.
Assim que começar a escurecer o sistema desliga-se e assim permanece até ao amanhecer.

Este método tem a vantagem de poder poupar energia (de noite a típica "aragem" é suficiente para ir arrefecendo o sensor) e de, no meu caso, durante a noite não ouvir o relé a fechar e a abrir, assim como o motor.

NOTA: Um LDR (*L*ight *D*ependent *R*esistor) é um tipo de resistência cuja resistência varia conforme a intensidade de radiação electromagnética do espectro visível que incide sobre ele.
Quanto mais luminosidade houver menos resistência o LDR oferece à passagem de corrente.
O símbolo electrónico não é o apresentado no esquema, mas é o mais semelhante que encontrei.

Cá fica o esquema (onde diz R1 tem de ligar ao - da pilha de 9):






Foto do LDR já instalado no abrigo:


----------



## *Dave* (10 Ago 2009 às 15:05)

Knyght disse:


> Está porreirito.



Obrigado


----------



## Mjhb (10 Ago 2009 às 17:14)

*Dave* disse:


> Quanto a mim resta-me esperar para ver quanto tempo irá durar... .
> 
> Sinceramente (e podem chamar-me louco) eu prefiro construir estas coisas do que as comprar...
> Eu diverti-me imenso a montar todo o abrigo assim como o sensor, já para não falar em tudo o que aprendi!
> ...



Bem, mas é preciso ter material, jeito, genica e muita paciência...

Mas desde já, os meus paarbéns...


----------



## stormy (10 Ago 2009 às 20:12)

Gostava de saber como é que o sistema reconhece que o LED se acendeu?
Obrigada


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Ago 2009 às 04:23)

*Olá Dave...*

Deduzo que os sensores divergem muito quanto à sua detecção de temperatura e humidade dependendo do número e formato dos orifícios. 
A ideia aqui exemplificada não está muito longe do que idealizava o que até a complementa e por isso desde já te agradeço pelo que considero ser uma grande dica, sobretudo quanto à concepção da caixa.
Acho que por exemplo o meu sensor para além de obviamente ser sensível à forte radiação dada à existência de muitos brancos junto à minha casa, que também é branca, a sensibilidade deste na captação da “Hr” parece estar muito dependente da existência do vento e sua velocidade que conjugado com a radiação são factores que me levam a que habitualmente só apresente registos a partir do final de cada tarde, porque também ainda não arranjei um abrigo para ele, o que espero resolver muito em breve!


----------



## *Dave* (12 Ago 2009 às 12:58)

Ora muito obrigado a todos pelas opiniões e pela "força" .

Agora por partes:
**Pedro*, de facto é necessário algum material... mas veja-se que não é nada de muito difícil arranjar. Por exemplo (para o esquema 1) precisa de um carro de brincar com motor, um rádio estragado, uma pilha de 9v e mais 2 de 1,5v. O mais difícil de arranjar "em casa" é sem dúvida o relé, mas na minha opinião é muito mais cómodo encomendar tudo. 
Ex: transístor - 0,30€; relé - 2€;  para fazer o 1º esquema é só (mais as pilhas e o motor que em casa deverá ter).
O 2º esquema é mais complexo, pois é necessário um divisor de tensão que tem de ser calculado, bla bla bla...
Eu optei pelo 2º porque o meu pai não conseguía dormir com o motor a trabalhar, mas só por isso, porque até os dados ficariam mais viáveis com o 1º.
Ah, sobre a paciência... é preciso ter alguma também . Ontem cheguei tarde a casa e comecei a montar o LDR, mas há sempre qualquer coisa que escapa ou fica mal soldado, ..., conclusão, eram 2h15 quando terminei e fui para a caminha .
Mas o resultado compensa!

**stormy*, já vamos ver o problema no próximo post .

**joseoliveira*, deduz muito bem! Eu notei uma grande diferença, mas quando vier o novo sensor, depois faço um teste entre a diferença de dados e coloco aqui no fórum.
Para a construção da caixa, necessita apenas de uma placa de esferovite e aqueles respiradores de persianas podem ser comprados em qualquer drogaria ou loja de materiais para construção.
Quando tentar fixar as placas, depois de cortadas, faça-o com cola quente (daquelas pistolas que se vendem nos chineses). É um óptimo isolador e segura muito bem todas as partes!
O resto é imaginação...


abraço


----------



## *Dave* (12 Ago 2009 às 13:06)

stormy disse:


> Gostava de saber como é que o sistema reconhece que o LED se acendeu?
> Obrigada



Boas,

Tem de se ligar dois fios ao LED.
O fio do lado positivo liga-se à base do transístor e o fio do lado negativo, liga-se ao negativo da pilha de 9v.

Assim, sempre que o LED acende, o transístor liga a pilha de 9v ao relé, que faz com que este fique magnetizado e feche o circuito bateria de 3v - motor.

Fiquei na dúvida se terei respondido ao que me pediu ou se interpretei mal. Se for esse o caso, esclareça aqui um pouco mais .



STAY


----------



## stormy (12 Ago 2009 às 19:32)

*Dave* disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Tem de se ligar dois fios ao LED.
> O fio do lado positivo liga-se à base do transístor e o fio do lado negativo, liga-se ao negativo da pilha de 9v.
> ...



mas o LED é um transistor?? eu pensava que era um diodo....


----------



## *Dave* (12 Ago 2009 às 20:01)

stormy disse:


> mas o LED é um transistor?? eu pensava que era um diodo....





Um LED é um díodo que emite luz (*D*iodo *E*missor de *L*uz).

Esse LED está dentro da protecção do sensor, ou seja, dentro da caixa...

Como está escrito em cima, o LED pertence ao sensor! Tudo o resto é que já é montagem.

Primeiro:


*Dave* disse:


> *Tem de se ligar dois fios ao LED.*



Segundo:


*Dave* disse:


> *O fio do lado positivo liga-se à base do transístor e o fio do lado negativo, liga-se ao negativo da pilha de 9v.*


----------



## stormy (12 Ago 2009 às 21:54)

*Dave* disse:


> Um LED é um díodo que emite luz (*D*iodo *E*missor de *L*uz).
> 
> Esse LED está dentro da protecção do sensor, ou seja, dentro da caixa...
> 
> ...


Mas que transistor?
So mais uma coisa, para que serve o relé?


----------



## eLeM (12 Ago 2009 às 22:00)

será que existe algum esquema para utilizar baterias com um pequeno painel solar para alimentar o sensor (3V ) e o motor (9V) ?
outra ideia é, em vez de ligar ao led do sensor, existir um temporizador com função idêntica, ou seja, "on" a cada minuto durante x segundos.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Ago 2009 às 22:31)

stormy disse:


> Mas que transistor?
> So mais uma coisa, para que serve o relé?



Amigo... onde está escrito Q1 é um transístor! Neste caso trata-se do BC547, tal como está escrito nos esquemas, que se aqui estão são para ser seguídos como "guia" de construção.
Pelos vistos, não conhece os símbolos, mas pode ver aqui, não só para este mas para outros esquemas em que tenha dúvida: http://www.simbologia-electronica.com/graficos/simbolos.pdf

Quanto ao relé:
Ao passar corrente eléctrica na bobine, o seu núcleo fica magnetizado fazendo com que o contacto A se usa com o contacto B.
Para este projecto faz com que o motor fique a receber corrente da bateria de 3v, que é a tensão apropriada para o motor em causa, muito comum em brinquedos e escovas dentárias eléctricas.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Ago 2009 às 22:53)

eLeM disse:


> será que existe algum esquema para utilizar baterias com um pequeno painel solar para alimentar o sensor (3V ) e o motor (9V) ?



Olá,
O motor não se encontra a funcionar com uma pilha de 9v! Essa está lá para que o relé possa fechar e conectar então a bateria de 3v com o motor.
Se quiser aplicar um painel solar, não vejo porque não! Eu só não o apliquei porque não tenho muita luz no local e porque era um pouco caro (compensando de certo modo as pilhas...).
Necessita de 2 pilhas recarregáveis com 1,2v cada.
Conecta o painel solar ás pilhas (de forma correcta, claro) e depois liga dois fios em direcção ao relé e motor e mais dois em direcção ao sensor.

Antes de liga as pilhas ao painel, deve dar uma viste de olhos por aqui, pois irá necessitar de um díodo, para que a bateria nao se descarregue quando o painel é desligado.
http://www.solorb.com/elect/solarcirc/aacharge/index.htm

Eu sou de muito longe um mestre nisto, mas neste link têm a solução ao problema: http://www.electronicapt.com/forum/carregar-pilhas-com-painel-solarajuda-t288.0.html




eLeM disse:


> outra ideia é, em vez de ligar ao led do sensor, existir um temporizador com função idêntica, ou seja, "on" a cada minuto durante x segundos.


Exacto!
Neste caso podia-se recorrer facilmente ao integrado NE555 para fazer um multivibrador que pode ser calculado aqui: http://www.eletrocalc.tirech.com.br/engine.php?menu=1&ver=2


Espero ter ajudado.

Abraço


----------



## eLeM (13 Ago 2009 às 14:17)

*Dave* disse:


> Olá,
> O motor não se encontra a funcionar com uma pilha de 9v! Essa está lá para que o relé possa fechar e conectar então a bateria de 3v com o motor.
> Se quiser aplicar um painel solar, não vejo porque não! Eu só não o apliquei porque não tenho muita luz no local e porque era um pouco caro (compensando de certo modo as pilhas...).
> Necessita de 2 pilhas recarregáveis com 1,2v cada.
> ...



*Dave*,
 Obrigado .
Vou explorar os links .
Estava a pensar adaptar 1 dessas iluminações de jardim com painel solar.


----------



## *Dave* (13 Ago 2009 às 14:27)

eLeM disse:


> *Dave*,
> Obrigado .
> Vou explorar os links .
> Estava a pensar adaptar 1 dessas iluminações de jardim com painel solar.



Ora essa .

Quanto ao painel solar dessas iluminações  por curioso que seja, também pensei nelas. Tinha ali algumas, mas achei um bocado complicado de lhe as tirar e então deixei estar... as pilhas não se gastam tão depressa como pensava.


Um abraço e boas investigações


----------



## *Dave* (17 Ago 2009 às 15:51)

Aqui ficam os resultados dos primeiros testes.
Recebi hoje o novo sensor e durante a manhã e tarde fui fazendo os registos de ambos para ver qual era a diferença das temperaturas.






A diferença média entre a temperatura do sensor abrigado e a temperatura do sensor desabrigado é de cerca de *2,2ºC* (2,16ºC).


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Ago 2009 às 21:12)

*Dave* disse:


> Ora muito obrigado a todos pelas opiniões e pela "força" .
> 
> **joseoliveira*, deduz muito bem! Eu notei uma grande diferença, mas quando vier o novo sensor, depois faço um teste entre a diferença de dados e coloco aqui no fórum.
> Para a construção da caixa, necessita apenas de uma placa de esferovite e aqueles respiradores de persianas podem ser comprados em qualquer drogaria ou loja de materiais para construção.
> ...



Olá *Dave*!

Devido à falta de tempo e por essa razão de momento pouca disposição para pôr em dia a minha rotina do que lhe chamo "engenhocas" (porque acredito na utilidade das boas engenhocas e muitas delas deram resposta a situações aparentemente complicadas), acho que a execução desta não será uma tarefa difícil.

Estou ainda a estudar o formato de abrigo que irei oferecer de presente ao meu sensor e acredito que ele merece, pois tem demonstrado ser eficiente.

Penso que para já o meu "problema" reside na talvez inevitável introdução de um ventilador. Explicas muito bem todo este processo, mas confesso que sem bases essenciais de electrónica na montagem deste tipo de dispositivos, não irei longe!   Enfim, vou verificando sugestões...


----------



## *Dave* (18 Ago 2009 às 22:30)

joseoliveira disse:


> Penso que para já o meu "problema" reside na talvez inevitável introdução de um ventilador. Explicas muito bem todo este processo, mas confesso que sem bases essenciais de electrónica na montagem deste tipo de dispositivos, não irei longe!   Enfim, vou verificando sugestões...



Olá, boa noite!

Para fazer um como o meu (aliás melhor!) é preciso comprar/procurar o seguinte:
* LDR x1
* Resistência 1k x1
* Transistor BC547 x1
* Relé 6v x1
* Bateria 3v x1
* Bateria 9v x1 (esta pode ser substituída por um transformador)
* Motor 3v x1
* Condensador 100uF 16v x1

O resto será a solda, o ferro de soldar, a placa para soldar o circuito (opcional), etc...

Para o abrigo, deve comprar esferovite do usado para revestimento de telhados. É muito rijo (trabalha-se bem), duradouro e um excelente isolador térmico.

Abraço


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2009 às 23:19)

Estou ainda a estudar o formato de abrigo que irei oferecer de presente ao meu sensor e acredito que ele merece, pois tem demonstrado ser eficiente.

Boas,José Oliveira,para fazer um RS caseiro,acho que não é preciso grande estudo,problema está no material que se possa utilizar.

Há para aí uns pratos de sopa foram feitos para isso,mas eu achei que não deviam ser para efeito,mas sim,para outros efeitos,eles até têm marca (domplex),que vêem em pack de 6 pratos,todos brancos há nascença,e,o mais importante,é espessura que eles têm,que não deixam passar a radiação.

Estão em teste desde o principío do verão,posso garantir que estão a fazer o trabalho a 100%,estão a 2 metros do solo,com um total de 12 mais um de maior diâmetro para servir de guarda-sol .


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Ago 2009 às 01:25)

Bom, antes de mais obrigado aos dois, contudo espero que isto não desperte eventuais rivalidades…   

ALBIMETEO, para já uma questão: 

No sistema de pratos que apresentas incluíste algum ventilador para o interior?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2009 às 12:38)

joseoliveira disse:


> Bom, antes de mais obrigado aos dois, contudo espero que isto não desperte eventuais rivalidades…
> 
> ALBIMETEO, para já uma questão:
> 
> No sistema de pratos que apresentas incluíste algum ventilador para o interior?



Não tenho ventilação no meu RS,é tudo ao natural .


----------



## *Dave* (3 Set 2009 às 18:47)

Novo esquema!

Mais eficiente e económico.

Espero que seja útil .

PS: o LED1 pertence ao sensor.


----------



## *Dave* (4 Set 2009 às 17:41)

Deixo aqui algumas fotos com as modificações feitas ao meu abrigo.

As setas representam 2 tipos de ar: o que já passou pelo abrigo (vermelhas) e o que está a entrar nele (azuis).


----------



## *Dave* (4 Set 2009 às 22:58)

Espero criticas ou sugestões para poder melhorar.

Como o consumo é reduzido, o abrigo das imagens está a funcionar dia e noite, "sugando" o ar durante 2s de minuto em minuto.


abraço


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Set 2009 às 00:53)

olá *Dave* 

Visto que optaste pela solução de um abrigo com este material, só mesmo com ventilação forçada para obteres resultados considerados minimamente reais.

Tencionas colocá-lo em sítio que apanhe chuva? Presumo que não!!!

Reparei que o ventilador que foi fixado no topo dessa "cúpula" parece estar um pouco distante da abertura do tecto do abrigo!

Como sugestão penso que devias encontrar uma forma de colocá-lo precisamente ao nível da abertura desse mesmo tecto para que não haja qualquer perda no efeito de extracção do ar que se encontra no espaço do sensor, ou seja, pretendes extrair totalmente o ar do abrigo e não do interior da cúpula, certo?

Outro pormenor é as aberturas por onde sai o ar do interior na cúpula; claro que devem existir as suficientes que de outro modo a ventilação do abrigo sairia prejudicada, mas deste modo, como ficará o sensor protegido da radiação? Calculo que fique exposto o suficiente ao ponto de colocar em causa a credibilidade dos valores!


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2009 às 12:22)

joseoliveira disse:


> olá *Dave*
> Visto que optaste pela solução de um abrigo com este material, só mesmo com ventilação forçada para obteres resultados considerados minimamente reais.


Boas.

Penso que os membros do fórum estão a generalizar um pouco no que toca ao material. De facto aquece bem, mas ao sol, porque à sombra a imagem em baixo diz tudo (temperaturas no momento em que estava a escrever este post).








joseoliveira disse:


> olá *Dave*
> Reparei que o ventilador que foi fixado no topo dessa "cúpula" parece estar um pouco distante da abertura do tecto do abrigo!
> 
> Como sugestão penso que devias encontrar uma forma de coloca-lo precisamente ao nível da abertura desse mesmo tecto para que não haja qualquer perda no efeito de extracção do ar que se encontra no espaço do sensor, ou seja, pretendes extrair totalmente o ar do abrigo e não do interior da cúpula, certo?


Mas assim ia perder o efeito de sucção que esse cúpula proporciona.
Como estão a ser aplicas as correntes ideais ao funcionamento do motor este tem um bom poder de extracção. Dentro de casa coloquei dois lenços perto dos ventiladores e assim que se inicia a extracção de ar, estes aproximam-se de imediato...
Agora pegando na sugestão que deu, ia encontrar um problema: em funcionamento, ia apenas "puxar" o ar de baixo para cima, não obrigando à sua expulsão...



joseoliveira disse:


> Outro pormenor é as aberturas por onde sai o ar do interior na cúpula; claro que devem existir as suficientes que de outro modo a ventilação do abrigo sairia prejudicada, mas deste modo, como ficará o sensor protegido da radiação? Calculo que fique exposto o suficiente ao ponto de colocar em causa a credibilidade dos valores!



Os ventiladores são construídos para que o ar possa circular, mas nem chuva nem radiação possa entrar.
Quanto à cúpula onde se localiza o "extractor", os pequenos furos não permitem que o sensor (que está mais abaixo) seja atingido directamente pela radiação solar. Embora a radiação difusa possa ter alguma influência, penso que não será significativa.

Por norma quem faz abrigos com este material, queixa-se que aquecem muito... no meu caso (este é o segundo que faço) o problema reside no facto de me parecer demasiado fresco.


Obrigado pelas opinião .

Abraço


----------



## joseoliveira (5 Set 2009 às 20:45)

Dave, eu pelo menos não generalizo, referi esse material por ter passado pela experiência e não fiquei satisfeito, mas cada caso é um caso e até admito que sejas bem sucedido em usá-lo!

O efeito de sucção que o ventilador proporciona pode no teu caso funcionar sem problemas, afinal o espaço de ar em causa é tão pequeno que dificilmente ficaria sem qualquer efeito, mas o que queria dizer era que o ar ao ser extraído da área do sensor para a parte de cima na cúpula, para que mesmo numa pequena percentagem o ar eventualmente não fosse desviado mas sim pela única saída que seria por entre as hastes do ventilador como única abertura, pudesse deste modo criar uma extracção mais eficaz, daí que sugeri a sua colocação ao nível e se possível fixo ao tecto do abrigo!

Poderá ser apenas uma questão de pormenor, mas que pode fazer a diferença...

Acerca da possível entrada de radiação através dos orifícios da cúpula, se confirmas que mesmo sob a hipótese de minimamente haver ainda que difusa entrada dessa radiação, os efeitos não são significativos, óptimo!


----------



## *Dave* (5 Set 2009 às 20:55)

joseoliveira disse:


> Acerca da possível entrada de radiação através dos orifícios da cúpula, se confirmas que mesmo sob a hipótese de minimamente haver ainda que difusa entrada dessa radiação, os efeitos não são significativos, óptimo!



joseoliveira, agradeço os seus comentários/opiniões .

Quanto ao excerto em cima, posso-lhe garantir que os efeitos não são significativos.
Este abrigo (agora mais pequeno que na versão anterior) já foi apelidado de "congelador" , pois consegue manter sempre uma temperatura inferior em relação ao outro , excepto nas mínimas que são iguais.

Como já o amigo Daniel Vilão me disse numa conversa privada, o abrigo não arrefece o ar, só por estar lá dentro, ou seja, afinal o "congelador" não "congela" nada .

Mas continuo sempre com os testes.


Abraço


----------



## tdda (5 Set 2009 às 23:14)

Boas Dave,

Acho que as diferenças se devem essencialmente aos materiais utilizados.

O RS á esquerda pelo que me parece na foto é feito de plástico extremamente fino e duvido que seja opaco suficiente para resistir á radiação indirecta.

Tb tenho algumas dúvidas se será suficientemente ventilado.

Quanto ao RS da direita, interessante o teu engenho fico á espera de novas evoluções. Parece eficaz, pelo menos permanentemente á sombra.

Cpts


----------



## *Dave* (6 Set 2009 às 11:57)

tdda disse:


> Quanto ao RS da direita, interessante o teu engenho fico á espera de novas evoluções. Parece eficaz, pelo menos permanentemente á sombra.
> 
> Cpts



 Sim à sombra... ao sol chega com muita facilidade aos 40 e tal ºC.



Abraço


----------

